# Star View Kennels



## carmatblock (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone hear of Star View Kennels in My Vernon, WA?
We are looking for a parti and they have some 10 week olds now.
We aren't looking for a show dog, just a healthy family dog.
starviewkennels.com


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly, I would RUN from this breeder! I didn't even go into the site, just the fact that they breed doodles is a HUGE red flag!!!!


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Googled them.......look elsewhere!........


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with what others have said. Check yelp reviews.. 
Good luck finding your perfect puppy. 
(In case you don't think a breeder makes that big of a deal.... Pm me and let me tell you about 
our breeder)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just because you want a "pet" does not mean you skimp on breeding practices & ethics. Every "show" litter has "pets" in a litter. So go with health tested parents, breeder that knows their lines, breeder that does something with their dogs, somebody not out for the quick buck & personally wouldn't buy from somebody purposely mixing all the breeds together.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes! Do not support and give your money to someone's breeding program who doesn't have the breeds best interest in mind! Finding a good reputable breeder who produces show quality dogs in their litters are the best way to go. Make sure they are health testing and guaranteeing their puppies. Make sure you find a breeder who will interview the crap out of you. Some times people think a "show" breeder is going to be too expensive, but in reality, they sometimes are cheaper then the breeders who are breeding for profit, plus you are less likely to end up with costly vet bills for bad skin, ear infections, digestive issues, and many more ailments that poorly bred lines could carry. It pays off to do your research and wait for the right puppy, even if that means paying more upfront and waiting longer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://rufflyspeaking.net/i-dont-want-a-show-dog-i-just-want-a-pet/ here is a really great article explaining why you should choose a show breeder

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

The first thing that made me cringe was that they donated a puppy, it's for a good cause but that's not a loving breeder who cares about their dogs. I would immediately run from that alone. It's actually against our CKC rules which may be my bias. They hybrid most their dogs which is concerning.


Dolly's Mom


----------

